# Best Videogame Songs



## Stealphie (May 25, 2020)

(post your favorite videogame songs here!)


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2020)

P5R's additional tracks are just as good as if not better than P5's OST.


----------



## SrceJunacko (Jun 1, 2020)

The only one...


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 4, 2020)

So many memories...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 4, 2020)

I hear this in my sleep, I’ve played this so many times.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Jun 4, 2020)

Also, this music summarizes the 7th generation of videogames..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 4, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@alexander1970  might like this



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Go and follow OC Remix on Youtube 


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Holy moly, I didn't noticed that I already have a hidden comment here.
I don't remember shitposting though.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 4, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @alexander1970  might like this
> 
> ...



Yes you did shitpost here.
You linked a Hong Kong 97 song.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 4, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Yes you did shitpost here.
> You linked a Hong Kong 97 song.


Ah, I remember now.
Sorry about that.


----------



## FGFlann (Jun 4, 2020)

The title says best, the OP says favourite, everyone's posting normal music and not songs. I'm so confused. I'm no technical critic of music though so I guess I'll go with favourite.

As far as actual songs in English go, Xenogears, Xenosaga, and Xenoblade all have wonderful vocal tracks with unique lyrics. There's a lot of J-Pop in the games I play as well, perhaps the most memorable being "A Little Bird Who Forgot How To Fly" from Star Ocean 3.

Honorable mention to Broken Sword 2 for being the first game I'd ever played with a vocal track.

Overall there's been so much phenomenal instrumental music from games across the years but I think my favourite video game OST of all time is Noriyuki Iwadare's soundtrack for the original Grandia.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 4, 2020)

A lullaby for you- TWEWY
Once we part ways- Xenoblade 1
Theme X- xenoblade X
bb's theme- Death stranding
The last of us- the last of us
Family-Super mario galaxy
Tomorrow with you- Xenoblade 2
ebb and flow (octo) - Splatoon 2
Calamari Inkantation - Splatoon 1
Beneath the mask- P5


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2020)

Difficult selection tbf.


----------



## thehawksfuckingdead7 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2020)

How this has not been posted yet is beyond me


----------



## Peninsula (Jul 4, 2020)

There are waaay too many good video game songs, so here are some lesser known ones that are my favs:


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## x65943 (Jul 4, 2020)

Punches way above its weight for its age and technical limitations 


Beautiful 16bit megaman action


The best overworld theme from the best FF


10/10 zelda overworld theme


Honorable mention


----------



## Zucker (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## stüssy (Jul 8, 2020)

Flash FM In Vice City


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GoldenBullet (Aug 3, 2020)

When you hear this after finishing the game, you will get the feels and just stare at credits rolling. 

This theme is pretty iconic too


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 3, 2020)

and here's the Blue Rescue Team version


----------



## Midnight Locke (Aug 4, 2020)

Some of my favorites broken up into genre. Plenty more but this is the shortest I can condense it.
Boss Themes:
Nier Automata- Bipolar Nightmare (Starting 2:07)

Ace Combat Zero- Zero

 Kirby Triple Deluxe - Moonstruck Blossom

Platformer Level Music:
Spark The Electric Jester- Sunset Heights

Spark The Electric Jester - Megaraph Fortress (Final Level)

Sonic Before The Sequel - Titanic Tower

Emotional OST:
Ori and The Will of the Wisps - Main Theme

Ace Combat 7 - Hush

Persona 3 - (Also Memories of School)

Xion's Theme/Vector to the Heavens

Ori and the Blind Forst- First Steps Into Sunken Glades

Chill Music:
Rainy Day- Night In The Woods

Chrono Trigger- Mystery of the Forest

Persona 5 - Beneath the mask

No Straight Roads- DJ Subatomic Supernova

Heavy Hitter:
Ace Combat Infinity - Blue Skies

(I'll leave this here for fun)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## zfreeman (Aug 4, 2020)

Legend of Dragoon - If You Still Believe


Pictionary (NES) - Title Screen


Treasure Master- World 2


Silver Surfer - Level 1


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 4, 2020)

If any of you guys are into Lounge / Jazz, then you'll like this:




PS: Rougue and Knuckles stages had the best music in this game.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2020)

Shadow of the Colossus has one of the best emotional soundtracks of any game.
https://downloads.khinsider.com/game-soundtracks/album/shadow-of-the-colossus-ost


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## TheCasualties (Aug 7, 2020)

How did no one mention MGS 3 yet? I don't think I'll ever forget that theme song, especially when you climb the huge ladder. Used to have it on my mp3 player and would listen to it quite a bit.



Haven't checked all these videos in the thread yet but I see some good ones I recognize!

Really dig some of the Persona 5 songs, I can't remember their names though.

Also, the songs I've heard in Death Stranding have been pretty moving. Glad I finally got the game.

Edit: How did I forget Doom's e1m1 song? I love that song. There are some kick ass covers of it too.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## wezlyons (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## PatrickD85 (Aug 8, 2020)

Off-topic;
Asks for best, then wants favorites; those things are different really.
Asking best is way to subjective 

On-topic;
Besides almost every potential Nintendo first party soundtrack, 
I'm going to stick with these few (in no particulair order);


----------



## Chains (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Phantom_Ein (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## PauMB (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## leon315 (Aug 21, 2020)

SKYRIM - The Dragonborn comes
MOST EPIC GAME SONG EVER!


----------



## Chains (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## tfocosta (Aug 30, 2020)

One of my favourite videogame OSTs.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## FONZD (Aug 30, 2020)

*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt OST Silver For Monsters HQ Extended*


----------

